# T3i Trouble & Camera Upgrade



## gershlevi (May 27, 2014)

Hello. I have a Canon T3i  (along with an 18-55, 70-300 & 24 -105 & 50MM lenses) . I have recently been having trouble when taking pictures indoors even with my 430 EX  flash. After taking a few pictures the camera just freezes (not a focusing issue) & you have to turn it off & back on in order to get it going again & after a while it happens again. Anyone have any thoughts as to what the problem might be? As well I am thinking of upgrading to a full frame (canon or Nikon) any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## Big Mike (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.

Does this only happen when using the flash?  Are there any other specific details you can give us?

The first thing that comes to mind, is that the batteries are low.  Sometimes a camera will appear to freeze up when the flash batteries aren't powerful enough to recycle the flash, but not dead enough to turn it off.  The camera's battery might be another culprit.  Easy to check, just charge up all the batteries and see if that doesn't help.  Keep in mind that batteries to get old and stop holding a charge like they do when new.  Do you have another battery to test?

Another option might be the memory card.  If the card isn't functioning properly, the camera may freeze up while trying to read from or write onto the memory card.  Do you have a second card to test with?  

As for upgrading to a full frame, the cheaper option would be to with Canon, since you already have Canon lenses and a flash.  Your 18-55mm won't be compatible with a full frame camera because it's an EF-*S* model, but the 24-105mm will replace what the 18-55mm does for you on your T3i.  

In the Canon line up, look at the 6D, the 5D mkIII or maybe an older (probably used) model like the 5D mkII.  There is also the 5D (often called 'classic') but it's pretty old by today's standards.  

Another option for upgrade would be a higher end APS-C (not full frame).  The 70D or 7D (or what ever will replace the 7D).  These would still be a significant upgrade from your current camera.  Full frame is great, but if you don't shoot at high ISO, the difference isn't astronomical.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 27, 2014)

gershlevi said:


> Hello. I have a Canon T3i (along with an 18-55, 70-300 & 24 -105 & 50MM lenses) . I have recently been having trouble when taking pictures indoors even with my 430 EX flash. After taking a few pictures the camera just freezes (not a focusing issue) & you have to turn it off & back on in order to get it going again & after a while it happens again. Anyone have any thoughts as to what the problem might be? As well I am thinking of upgrading to a full frame (canon or Nikon) any suggestions?
> Thanks



Well considering that you already have a few lenses for Canon I'd probably stay with Canon so you don't have to sell off all your lenses and start from scratch. As to upgrading to full frame, I guess the first question would be what sort of budget you were working with, and do you think the advantages of full frame will really be worth the additional investment for you personally?


----------



## Bamps (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi, I have a T3i and a T5i too. I would suggest the same as the first poster except I would get a battery grip. I had trouble with my T3i and it too turned out to be the batt. I would stay with canon batts as I went cheaper and believe me, you get what you pay for. It's worth a try before spending too much and if you stay with canon, it'll probably fit the new one.

Battery Grips | Buy, Compare & Review | Adorama


----------



## gershlevi (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks Mike. Sorry didn't get back to you sooner. The batteries are not the problem as I always have& use fresh batteries. It seems to happen mostly during indoor photography. I have tried different cards ( as i thought that might be the problem as well). It is quite eratic. The camera can be working fine for 20 -30  shots & then it will start acting up (usually at the worst time). I am thinking of upgrading, mostly because of the frustration that I have been having with this problem + the belief that somehow I wil get better pictures with a better camera. Would you buy a used camera?
Thanks


----------



## opaintingsale (Jun 13, 2014)

First Steps, after Millet is copied from the works of Miller Van Gogh


----------

